# Cracked shower tray



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone taken out a shower tray from a Hymer 555/544 ? (toilet and shower all in one) From what I can see the toilet and sink cabinet would have to be taken out, as they sit on the shower tray and then, hopefully the shower tray would come out. Once out, I intended to repair and strengthen up the underside with glass fibre and when re fitting inject some expanding foam underneath to support the tray to stop it cracking in future. 

Has anyone got experience of this, if so I would love to hear from you?

Tim


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hope this helps

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-21151-.html


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

*shower tray*

just done mine if you still require info let me know and ill get back to you


----------

